
How Coca-Cola Undermines Plastic Recycling Efforts - rahuldottech
https://theintercept.com/2019/10/18/coca-cola-recycling-plastics-pollution/
======
8bitsrule
Long story short:

"If they were truly interested in increasing the recycling rate, a bottle bill
or container deposit law... would be well worth looking at. People are far
more likely to return their bottles if there’s a financial incentive. States
with bottle bills recycle about 60 percent of their bottles and cans, as
opposed to 24 percent in other states. And states that have bottle bills also
have an average of 40 percent less beverage container litter on their coasts,
according to a 2018 study [0] "

[0][https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0308597X1...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0308597X17305377)

Personally I'd like to see a -hefty- 'deposit' levied directly on the
manufacturers. If they want to use the bottles, they must assume -complete-
responsibility for the outcome. Else the 'deposits' are used to -solve the
problem-. Why should cities be stuck with the bill?

To help them get the ball rolling, let's start with 25 cents on every bottle
they ship their (expensive sugar-water) product in. Paid to whoever collects
and delivers them to their recycle bins. After 5 years, that goes to 50 cents.
At the point, you'll see no empties in the garbage.

